# Ligue 1 2018/2019: calendario, partite, diretta tv, classifica



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2018)

Il massimo campionato francese, la Ligue 1, per la stagione 2018/2019 prenderà il via il 10 agosto e terminerà il 25 maggio 2019. La squadra detentrice del titolo è il Paris Saint-Germain, guidata quest'anno da Tuchel.
Retrocesse Nancy, Lorient e Bastia, le neopromosse sono Strasburgo, Troyes e Amiens.
Il campionato sarà visibile su DAZN.

Di seguito, il calendario completo degli incontri:

*Giornata 1*
10.08. 20:45	
Marsiglia
Tolosa
11.08. 17:00	
Nantes
Monaco
11.08. 20:00	
Angers
Nimes
11.08. 20:00	
Lilla
Rennes
11.08. 20:00	
Montpellier
Dijon
11.08. 20:00	
Nizza
Reims
11.08. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Guingamp
12.08. 15:00	
Lione
Amiens
12.08. 17:00	
Bordeaux
Strasburgo
12.08. 21:00	
Paris SG
Caen

*Giornata 2
*17.08. 20:45	
Reims
Lione

18.08. 17:00	
Guingamp
Paris SG

18.08. 20:00	
Amiens
Montpellier

18.08. 20:00	
Caen
Nizza

18.08. 20:00	
Dijon
Nantes

18.08. 20:00	
Monaco
Lilla

18.08. 20:00	
Rennes
Angers

19.08. 15:00	
Strasburgo
St. Etienne

19.08. 17:00	
Tolosa
Bordeaux

19.08. 21:00	
Nimes
Marsiglia

*Giornata 3
*24.08. 20:45	
Lione
Strasburgo

25.08. 17:00	
Paris SG
Angers

25.08. 20:00	
Amiens
Reims

25.08. 20:00	
Montpellier
St. Etienne

25.08. 20:00	
Nantes
Caen

25.08. 20:00	
Nizza
Dijon

25.08. 20:00	
Tolosa
Nimes

26.08. 15:00	
Lilla
Guingamp

26.08. 17:00	
Bordeaux
Monaco

26.08. 21:00	
Marsiglia
Rennes

*Giornata 4
*31.08. 20:45	
Lione
Nizza

01.09. 17:00	
Nimes
Paris SG

01.09. 20:00	
Angers
Lilla

01.09. 20:00	
Dijon
Caen

01.09. 20:00	
Guingamp
Tolosa

01.09. 20:00	
Reims
Montpellier

01.09. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Nantes

02.09. 15:00	
St. Etienne
Amiens

02.09. 17:00	
Rennes
Bordeaux

02.09. 21:00	
Monaco
Marsiglia

*Giornata 5
*15.09. 20:00	
Amiens
Lilla

15.09. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Nimes

15.09. 20:00	
Caen
Lione

15.09. 20:00	
Dijon
Angers

15.09. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Guingamp

15.09. 20:00	
Montpellier
Strasburgo

15.09. 20:00	
Nantes
Reims

15.09. 20:00	
Nizza
Rennes

15.09. 20:00	
Paris SG
St. Etienne

15.09. 20:00	
Tolosa
Monaco

*Giornata 6
*22.09. 20:00	
Angers
Tolosa

22.09. 20:00	
Guingamp
Bordeaux

22.09. 20:00	
Lilla
Nantes

22.09. 20:00	
Monaco
Nimes

22.09. 20:00	
Montpellier
Nizza

22.09. 20:00	
Reims
Dijon

22.09. 20:00	
Rennes
Paris SG

22.09. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Caen

22.09. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Amiens

23.09. 21:00	
Lione
Marsiglia

*Giornata 7
*26.09. 20:00	
Amiens
Rennes

26.09. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Lilla

26.09. 20:00	
Caen
Montpellier

26.09. 20:00	
Dijon
Lione

26.09. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Strasburgo

26.09. 20:00	
Monaco
Angers

26.09. 20:00	
Nantes
Nizza

26.09. 20:00	
Nimes
Guingamp

26.09. 20:00	
Paris SG
Reims

26.09. 20:00	
Tolosa
St. Etienne

*Giornata 8
*29.09. 20:00	
Angers
Guingamp

29.09. 20:00	
Caen
Amiens

29.09. 20:00	
Lilla
Marsiglia

29.09. 20:00	
Lione
Nantes

29.09. 20:00	
Montpellier
Nimes

29.09. 20:00	
Nizza
Paris SG

29.09. 20:00	
Reims
Bordeaux

29.09. 20:00	
Rennes
Tolosa

29.09. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Monaco

29.09. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Dijon

*Giornata 9
*06.10. 20:00	
Amiens
Dijon

06.10. 20:00	
Angers
Strasburgo

06.10. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Nantes

06.10. 20:00	
Guingamp
Montpellier

06.10. 20:00	
Lilla
St. Etienne

06.10. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Caen

06.10. 20:00	
Monaco
Rennes

06.10. 20:00	
Nimes
Reims

06.10. 20:00	
Tolosa
Nizza

07.10. 21:00	
Paris SG
Lione

*Giornata 10
*20.10. 20:00	
Caen
Guingamp

20.10. 20:00	
Dijon
Lilla

20.10. 20:00	
Lione
Nimes

20.10. 20:00	
Montpellier
Bordeaux

20.10. 20:00	
Nantes
Tolosa

20.10. 20:00	
Nizza
Marsiglia

20.10. 20:00	
Paris SG
Amiens

20.10. 20:00	
Reims
Angers

20.10. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Rennes

20.10. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Monaco

*Giornata 11
*27.10. 20:00	
Amiens
Nantes

27.10. 20:00	
Angers
Lione

27.10. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Nizza

27.10. 20:00	
Guingamp
Strasburgo

27.10. 20:00	
Lilla
Caen

27.10. 20:00	
Monaco
Dijon

27.10. 20:00	
Nimes
St. Etienne

27.10. 20:00	
Rennes
Reims

27.10. 20:00	
Tolosa
Montpellier

28.10. 21:00	
Marsiglia
Paris SG

*Giornata 12
*03.11. 20:00	
Caen
Rennes

03.11. 20:00	
Dijon
Nimes

03.11. 20:00	
Lione
Bordeaux

03.11. 20:00	
Montpellier
Marsiglia

03.11. 20:00	
Nantes
Guingamp

03.11. 20:00	
Nizza
Amiens

03.11. 20:00	
Paris SG
Lilla

03.11. 20:00	
Reims
Monaco

03.11. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Angers

03.11. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Tolosa

*Giornata 13
*10.11. 20:00	
Angers
Montpellier

10.11. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Caen

10.11. 20:00	
Guingamp
Lione

10.11. 20:00	
Lilla
Strasburgo

10.11. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Dijon

10.11. 20:00	
Nimes
Nizza

10.11. 20:00	
Rennes
Nantes

10.11. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Reims

10.11. 20:00	
Tolosa
Amiens

11.11. 21:00	
Monaco
Paris SG

*Giornata 14
*24.11. 20:00	
Amiens
Marsiglia

24.11. 20:00	
Caen
Monaco

24.11. 20:00	
Dijon
Bordeaux

24.11. 20:00	
Lione
St. Etienne

24.11. 20:00	
Montpellier
Rennes

24.11. 20:00	
Nantes
Angers

24.11. 20:00	
Nizza
Lilla

24.11. 20:00	
Paris SG
Tolosa

24.11. 20:00	
Reims
Guingamp

24.11. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Nimes

*Giornata 15
*01.12. 20:00	
Angers
Caen

01.12. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Paris SG

01.12. 20:00	
Guingamp
Nizza

01.12. 20:00	
Lilla
Lione

01.12. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Reims

01.12. 20:00	
Monaco
Montpellier

01.12. 20:00	
Nimes
Amiens

01.12. 20:00	
Rennes
Strasburgo

01.12. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Nantes

01.12. 20:00	
Tolosa
Dijon

*Giornata 16
*05.12. 20:00	
Amiens
Monaco

05.12. 20:00	
Bordeaux
St. Etienne

05.12. 20:00	
Caen
Nimes

05.12. 20:00	
Dijon
Guingamp

05.12. 20:00	
Lione
Rennes

05.12. 20:00	
Montpellier
Lilla

05.12. 20:00	
Nantes
Marsiglia

05.12. 20:00	
Nizza
Angers

05.12. 20:00	
Reims
Tolosa

05.12. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Paris SG

*Giornata 17
*08.12. 20:00	
Angers
Bordeaux

08.12. 20:00	
Guingamp
Amiens

08.12. 20:00	
Lilla
Reims

08.12. 20:00	
Monaco
Nizza

08.12. 20:00	
Nimes
Nantes

08.12. 20:00	
Paris SG
Montpellier

08.12. 20:00	
Rennes
Dijon

08.12. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Marsiglia

08.12. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Caen

08.12. 20:00	
Tolosa
Lione

*Giornata 18
*15.12. 20:00	
Amiens
Angers

15.12. 20:00	
Caen
Tolosa

15.12. 20:00	
Dijon
Paris SG

15.12. 20:00	
Guingamp
Rennes

15.12. 20:00	
Lione
Monaco

15.12. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Bordeaux

15.12. 20:00	
Nantes
Montpellier

15.12. 20:00	
Nimes
Lilla

15.12. 20:00	
Nizza
St. Etienne

15.12. 20:00	
Reims
Strasburgo

*Giornata 19
*22.12. 20:00	
Angers
Marsiglia

22.12. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Amiens

22.12. 20:00	
Lilla
Tolosa

22.12. 20:00	
Monaco
Guingamp

22.12. 20:00	
Montpellier
Lione

22.12. 20:00	
Paris SG
Nantes

22.12. 20:00	
Reims
Caen

22.12. 20:00	
Rennes
Nimes

22.12. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Dijon

22.12. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Nizza

*Giornata 20
*12.01. 20:00	
Amiens
Paris SG

12.01. 20:00	
Caen
Lilla

12.01. 20:00	
Dijon
Montpellier

12.01. 20:00	
Guingamp
St. Etienne

12.01. 20:00	
Lione
Reims

12.01. 20:00	
Nantes
Rennes

12.01. 20:00	
Nimes
Angers

12.01. 20:00	
Nizza
Bordeaux

12.01. 20:00	
Tolosa
Strasburgo

13.01. 21:00	
Marsiglia
Monaco

*Giornata 21
*19.01. 20:00	
Angers
Nantes

19.01. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Dijon

19.01. 20:00	
Caen
Marsiglia

19.01. 20:00	
Lilla
Amiens

19.01. 20:00	
Monaco
Strasburgo

19.01. 20:00	
Nimes
Tolosa

19.01. 20:00	
Paris SG
Guingamp

19.01. 20:00	
Reims
Nizza

19.01. 20:00	
Rennes
Montpellier

20.01. 21:00	
St. Etienne
Lione

*Giornata 22
*26.01. 20:00	
Amiens
Lione

26.01. 20:00	
Dijon
Monaco

26.01. 20:00	
Guingamp
Reims

26.01. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Lilla

26.01. 20:00	
Montpellier
Caen

26.01. 20:00	
Nantes
St. Etienne

26.01. 20:00	
Nizza
Nimes

26.01. 20:00	
Paris SG
Rennes

26.01. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Bordeaux

26.01. 20:00	
Tolosa
Angers

*Giornata 23
*02.02. 20:00	
Angers
Dijon

02.02. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Guingamp

02.02. 20:00	
Caen
Nantes

02.02. 20:00	
Lilla
Nizza

02.02. 20:00	
Monaco
Tolosa

02.02. 20:00	
Nimes
Montpellier

02.02. 20:00	
Reims
Marsiglia

02.02. 20:00	
Rennes
Amiens

02.02. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Strasburgo

03.02. 21:00	
Lione
Paris SG

*Giornata 24
*09.02. 20:00	
Amiens
Caen

09.02. 20:00	
Dijon
Marsiglia

09.02. 20:00	
Guingamp
Lilla

09.02. 20:00	
Montpellier
Monaco

09.02. 20:00	
Nantes
Nimes

09.02. 20:00	
Nizza
Lione

09.02. 20:00	
Paris SG
Bordeaux

09.02. 20:00	
Rennes
St. Etienne

09.02. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Angers

09.02. 20:00	
Tolosa
Reims

*Giornata 25
*16.02. 20:00	
Angers
Nizza

16.02. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Tolosa

16.02. 20:00	
Caen
Strasburgo

16.02. 20:00	
Lilla
Montpellier

16.02. 20:00	
Lione
Guingamp

16.02. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Amiens

16.02. 20:00	
Monaco
Nantes

16.02. 20:00	
Nimes
Dijon

16.02. 20:00	
Reims
Rennes

16.02. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Paris SG

*Giornata 26
*23.02. 20:00	
Amiens
Nizza

23.02. 20:00	
Dijon
St. Etienne

23.02. 20:00	
Guingamp
Angers

23.02. 20:00	
Montpellier
Reims

23.02. 20:00	
Nantes
Bordeaux

23.02. 20:00	
Paris SG
Nimes

23.02. 20:00	
Rennes
Marsiglia

23.02. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Lilla

23.02. 20:00	
Tolosa
Caen

24.02. 21:00	
Monaco
Lione

*Giornata 27
*02.03. 20:00	
Angers
Monaco

02.03. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Montpellier

02.03. 20:00	
Caen
Paris SG

02.03. 20:00	
Guingamp
Nantes

02.03. 20:00	
Lilla
Dijon

02.03. 20:00	
Lione
Tolosa

02.03. 20:00	
Marsiglia
St. Etienne

02.03. 20:00	
Nimes
Rennes

02.03. 20:00	
Nizza
Strasburgo

02.03. 20:00	
Reims
Amiens

*Giornata 28
*09.03. 20:00	
Amiens
Nimes

09.03. 20:00	
Dijon
Reims

09.03. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Nizza

09.03. 20:00	
Monaco
Bordeaux

09.03. 20:00	
Montpellier
Angers

09.03. 20:00	
Nantes
Paris SG

09.03. 20:00	
Rennes
Caen

09.03. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Lilla

09.03. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Lione

09.03. 20:00	
Tolosa
Guingamp

*Giornata 29
*16.03. 20:00	
Angers
Amiens

16.03. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Rennes

16.03. 20:00	
Caen
St. Etienne

16.03. 20:00	
Guingamp
Dijon

16.03. 20:00	
Lilla
Monaco

16.03. 20:00	
Lione
Montpellier

16.03. 20:00	
Nimes
Strasburgo

16.03. 20:00	
Nizza
Tolosa

16.03. 20:00	
Reims
Nantes

17.03. 21:00	
Paris SG
Marsiglia

*Giornata 30
*31.03. 20:00	
Amiens
Bordeaux

31.03. 20:00	
Dijon
Nizza

31.03. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Angers

31.03. 20:00	
Monaco
Caen

31.03. 20:00	
Montpellier
Guingamp

31.03. 20:00	
Nantes
Lilla

31.03. 20:00	
Rennes
Lione

31.03. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Nimes

31.03. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Reims

31.03. 20:00	
Tolosa
Paris SG

*Giornata 31
*06.04. 20:00	
Amiens
St. Etienne

06.04. 20:00	
Angers
Rennes

06.04. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Marsiglia

06.04. 20:00	
Guingamp
Monaco

06.04. 20:00	
Lione
Dijon

06.04. 20:00	
Nimes
Caen

06.04. 20:00	
Nizza
Montpellier

06.04. 20:00	
Paris SG
Strasburgo

06.04. 20:00	
Reims
Lilla

06.04. 20:00	
Tolosa
Nantes

*Giornata 32
*13.04. 20:00	
Caen
Angers

13.04. 20:00	
Dijon
Amiens

13.04. 20:00	
Lilla
Paris SG

13.04. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Nimes

13.04. 20:00	
Monaco
Reims

13.04. 20:00	
Montpellier
Tolosa

13.04. 20:00	
Nantes
Lione

13.04. 20:00	
Rennes
Nizza

13.04. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Bordeaux

13.04. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Guingamp

*Giornata 33
*20.04. 20:00	
Dijon
Rennes

20.04. 20:00	
Guingamp
Marsiglia

20.04. 20:00	
Lione
Angers

20.04. 20:00	
Nantes
Amiens

20.04. 20:00	
Nimes
Bordeaux

20.04. 20:00	
Nizza
Caen

20.04. 20:00	
Reims
St. Etienne

20.04. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Montpellier

20.04. 20:00	
Tolosa
Lilla

21.04. 21:00	
Paris SG
Monaco

*Giornata 34
*28.04. 20:00	
Amiens
Strasburgo

28.04. 20:00	
Angers
Reims

28.04. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Lione

28.04. 20:00	
Caen
Dijon

28.04. 20:00	
Lilla
Nimes

28.04. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Nantes

28.04. 20:00	
Montpellier
Paris SG

28.04. 20:00	
Nizza
Guingamp

28.04. 20:00	
Rennes
Monaco

28.04. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Tolosa

*Giornata 35
*04.05. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Angers

04.05. 20:00	
Guingamp
Caen

04.05. 20:00	
Lione
Lilla

04.05. 20:00	
Monaco
St. Etienne

04.05. 20:00	
Montpellier
Amiens

04.05. 20:00	
Nantes
Dijon

04.05. 20:00	
Paris SG
Nizza

04.05. 20:00	
Reims
Nimes

04.05. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Marsiglia

04.05. 20:00	
Tolosa
Rennes

*Giornata 36
*11.05. 20:00	
Amiens
Tolosa

11.05. 20:00	
Angers
Paris SG

11.05. 20:00	
Caen
Reims

11.05. 20:00	
Dijon
Strasburgo

11.05. 20:00	
Lilla
Bordeaux

11.05. 20:00	
Nimes
Monaco

11.05. 20:00	
Nizza
Nantes

11.05. 20:00	
Rennes
Guingamp

11.05. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Montpellier

12.05. 21:00	
Marsiglia
Lione

*Giornata 37
*18.05. 20:00	
Bordeaux
Reims

18.05. 20:00	
Guingamp
Nimes

18.05. 20:00	
Lilla
Angers

18.05. 20:00	
Lione
Caen

18.05. 20:00	
Monaco
Amiens

18.05. 20:00	
Montpellier
Nantes

18.05. 20:00	
Paris SG
Dijon

18.05. 20:00	
St. Etienne
Nizza

18.05. 20:00	
Strasburgo
Rennes

18.05. 20:00	
Tolosa
Marsiglia

*Giornata 38
*25.05. 20:00	
Amiens
Guingamp

25.05. 20:00	
Angers
St. Etienne

25.05. 20:00	
Caen
Bordeaux

25.05. 20:00	
Dijon
Tolosa

25.05. 20:00	
Marsiglia
Montpellier

25.05. 20:00	
Nantes
Strasburgo

25.05. 20:00	
Nimes
Lione

25.05. 20:00	
Nizza
Monaco

25.05. 20:00	
Reims
Paris SG

25.05. 20:00	
Rennes
Lilla


----------

